# Old bones halt work on Trump building



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Old bones halt work on Trump building *
1 hour, 18 minutes ago

The city halted excavation work at the site of a new Donald Trump condominium tower in SoHo after human bones apparently from a 19th-century church graveyard turned up, officials said Wednesday.

The city Buildings Department issued the stop-work order Tuesday after workers spotted the bones. Spokeswoman Jennifer Givner said Buildings Department officials were meeting with the developer and an archaeologist from the city Landmarks Preservation Commission to discuss the next move.

Historic maps show there was a Presbyterian church on a corner of the site, said Julius Schwarz, an executive vice president with the Bayrock Group, managing partner for the developer. He added that the discovery of centuries-old human bones at a construction site is not unusual, saying, "It happens all the time."

"We are fully complying with the Department of Buildings and other agency requirements." Ellen Borakove, a spokeswoman for the city medical examiner, said her office had taken temporary custody of the bones. They are in the department's anthropology lab until a decision is made regarding what to do with them, she said.

The 45-story Trump SoHo Hotel Condominium New York is scheduled for completion in 2009.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

serves him right.


----------

